# Floors?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

*I am going to be building a new loft for my pigeons. and im not sure what type of floor i should put in there. Anybody have any preferences that work well?*


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*Loft floor*

The following has worked well for me. 3/4 inch plywood. Doesn't stay humid and scrapes easily. Make sure the nail heads are not jutting out and that its lifted at least a foot and a half off the ground. 

A.C.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I used cement for the flooring because we have rats and mongooses who dig thru the wood, i also use a layer of sea sand as a disinfectant and a source of calcium and grut for the birds. its easy to sweep the dirt off.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hi,

You might want to consider Luan glued down over plywood. Much smoother and resists moisture. Very easy to scrape. A lot of guys down here use this type of floor system.

Dan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dan,

That sounds real interesting, I'm going to look into it for future upgrades. What kind of glue do you use?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Guys, is the marine ply wood the same as luan glued ply wood. Its also water proof.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

If you look at the Luan product it is a much smoother surface than any plywood I have seen. Any type of structural adhesive should do fine. There are all types at Lowes or Home Depot. It comes in tubes that look like caulking tubes. All of the guys down here that use Luan swear by the product. Luan comes in 4' X 8' sheets and you just glue it down perpendicular to the plywood substrate. I am planning on putting it down throughout my loft. Hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

So luan is like a plastic covering which we paste to the floor. thats a good idea. I am also going to try this for my new breeding cages which i am hoping to build. This is a great idea


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Dan.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Warriec,

No, it is not plastic. Luan is a layered wood product. I guess you have to see it to understand. Sort of hard to describe. I think it is often used to line furniture drawers and such. Sorry for the confussion.

Dan


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Dan,

does it have like a thin plastic coating on a thin layer of wood.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Nope, it's all wood as far as I know. At least it sure looks and feels like wood. The only way I can describe it is as a very thin, very smooth plywood. I would say maybe an eighth of an inch thick. I wish I could find a picture of the stuff to show you. I guess I will just have to take a camera to Home Depot next time and take some pictures. Sorry I can't explain it better.

Dan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you Google luan, you will get a lot of links describing it just as Learning described it.

Terry


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey guys i was talking to my gandfather about the pigeon loft/coop. Right from the start he brought up Luan. i havent heard of it before until now and i think that i am going ot be using it for my walls and for my floor. This sounds like what i want to go with. Thanks guys for your help. I can see that moslty everybody is in the favor of Luan. Thanks!!!!  
Actually. is Luan pronounced like LOO-ON or like LAWN. or maybe L-OW!-N lol


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I have always heard it pronounced LOO-wan.

Good Luck,

Dan


----------



## jhudson (May 3, 2007)

I have access to a large sheet of formica. Counter top stuff. Would this work over plywood for a loft floor. Seems like it would clean up easy.


----------



## psychopigeon (Apr 11, 2007)

jhudson,

I dont' think you'd want to go with the Formica, it may be easy to clean, but is way too smooth, even if you put down some type of wood chips on top of it, every time you step on it you'll end up sliding around.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

In a rabbit book it was mentioned how you can water proof wood or ply wood so that the rabbits dirt dont interfere with the wood work. if it works for rabist it should work for pigeons better.

Use ply wood and apply 3 to 6 thick layers of vanish. This makes a water proof coating and prevents bacteria etc from residing. before applying vanish apply wood preservatives.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> Nope, it's all wood as far as I know. At least it sure looks and feels like wood. The only way I can describe it is as a very thin, very smooth plywood. I would say maybe an eighth of an inch thick. I wish I could find a picture of the stuff to show you. I guess I will just have to take a camera to Home Depot next time and take some pictures. Sorry I can't explain it better.
> 
> Dan


You see Dan, ....even if the answer is right in front of them....they will go in the direction of something else...A winning loft may be within 20 miles or so...but that may be beyond grand pa's knowledge....


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Now, now Warren, we must remain civil here!  

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> Now, now Warren, we must remain civil here!
> 
> Dan


 I really was confused.. here I thought they were talking about an old girlfriend named Lou Ann...well...that is how we pronounced it..
Sorry I intruded....


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

That's funny, I think I had the same girlfriend! I think she is now named Luis and has spent a lot of money on plastic surgery!!  

I sorry, got a little off track there. Gotta keep this a family post!

Dan


----------



## jimboy61 (Jun 15, 2007)

What about epoxy paint, painting the floor with Alkyd paint?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=46516-000000004-2000&lpage=none


This is what we put on our floors.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

the guys in this area use expanded metal grating on a plywood frame as a top floor and marine grade glassed wood (like the sides of a u haul) under the floor joists. that way poop falls through and then they lift the metal and scrape between the rafters with a flat blade shovel.


----------



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

I went with 3/4 and covered with 1/4 Luan and on top of that mixed up marine grade epoxy and layed down a 1/8" thick coating. Works pissa


----------

